
Millatfacebook: New Facebook For Muslims, Response to Draw the Prophet Group - ArabGeek
http://arabcrunch.com/2010/06/millatfacebook-new-facebook-for-muslims-a-response-to-draw-the-prophet-facebook-group.html
======
ArabGeek
not sure if people understand what is free speech

